# A picture is worth a thousand words...



## Herald (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Zenas (Nov 9, 2009)

Guess how many blondes are lost inside.


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Andres (Nov 9, 2009)

ha ha, funny picture! just out of curiousity, how did blondes get labeled as being idiots? I know it's a long running joke, but how did that start?


----------



## Hamalas (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is one hypothesis: http://www.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474977346042


----------



## Berean (Nov 9, 2009)

They'll never find their way out.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 9, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## KMK (Nov 9, 2009)

What is corn 'maze'? Do you mean 'maize'? I don't get it. (And I am not blonde)


----------



## Berean (Nov 9, 2009)

[ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corn_maze]Corn maze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]


----------



## KMK (Nov 9, 2009)

Berean said:


> Corn maze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I see... So the joke in the photo is the fact that there is only one 'stalk' of corn. Not much of a maze. I get it. Funny...


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 9, 2009)

Where's Sarah? Been missing PB for awhile!


----------



## AThornquist (Nov 10, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Where's Sarah? Been missing PB for awhile!



Trying to get out of the maze


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 10, 2009)

I am already lost. I was a toe head at birth. But I will find my way out as I grow gray. LOL


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Where's Sarah? Been missing PB for awhile!



Gee, what made you think of Sarah?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 10, 2009)

Wherever did you find this?


----------



## Piano Hero (Nov 10, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> ewenlin said:
> 
> 
> > Where's Sarah? Been missing PB for awhile!
> ...





   Thanks for almost making me spit apple juice all over my keyboard and computer screen, Andrew. Note to self:don't have anything in your mouth while reading the "Entertainment and Humor" forum.


----------

